# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Achievement (Master of Overkill) Done

## RandoMinusOne

I was able to complete the Master of Overkill achievement in the CoE dungeon SM mode by using a special item that you pick up just before a room with weird lightning ball mist things. All you have to do is aim the gun and kill one. The room is decent ways through the instance just before the final room with a few boss fights.
NOTE: If you enter the room without following the NPC you will die in a matter of seconds to the poison.

----------


## deadrap

Or just attack any critters you come across, at least on my necro I never hit them for less than 90k.

----------


## RandoMinusOne

> Or just attack any critters you come across, at least on my necro I never hit them for less than 90k.


Master of overkill is 300k in one hit.

----------


## flaye

i did 440k in wvw

----------


## RandoMinusOne

> i did 440k in wvw


I never said this was the only location in the game to achieve this, but It was the first one I stumbled across. Do you have anything to add to your comment that may contribute?

----------


## flyer1

Best Damg Skill + Rabbit or any other pet... press the skill and kill! Get the oVerKilL

----------

